# Range cubes?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

When we had the cottage at Atwood I found that range cubes helped bring in the channel catfish. I wanted to try them from my dock at Lake Tomahawk, but Tractor Supply no longer carries them. All they now have is alfalfa cubes and I'm not sure they would work.

I've tried other enviroment friendly chum, but most of it floats. I need something that will stay on the bottom and not stink up the house. I found some catfish pellets, but they float and I just haven't figured out a way to keep this stuff under water. I also think the grain chum brings in a lot of baitfish and that means more than just catfish.

Anyone want to discuss this further?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Try soaking it in a 5 gallon bucket of water until it sinks. Use a bucket with the lid.

In my experience, chum usually just brings in smaller cats. What are you're thoughts on this.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

neocats: I put some in a gallon jar today and added water to soak it up so great minds must think alike. As for the smaller cats I had a couple pretty good size, but not huge come in at Atwood. Actually, I would like a couple smaller ones for the freezer, but it's mostly for fun.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A chum bag is what you need, though I doubt you could get one locally. You can fill them and add enough weight to sink. It will also keep the chum in one location and prevent it all from being eaten up. Even Walmart carries them in coastal areas, but I suspect youd have to order one in Ohio. An onion or orange sack would work as well, and be a bit cheaper I suppose.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

Why not a weighted mesh onion or potato sack with pellets (fish food or dog food for that matter?)


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> A chum bag is what you need, though I doubt you could get one locally. You can fill them and add enough weight to sink. It will also keep the chum in one location and prevent it all from being eaten up. Even Walmart carries them in coastal areas, but I suspect youd have to order one in Ohio. An onion or orange sack would work as well, and be a bit cheaper I suppose.



sorry...didn't see that


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

zap said:


> Why not a weighted mesh onion or potato sack with pellets (fish food or dog food for that matter?)


I even tried a nylon fish bag that you use to hold your catch and the cat food came out through those holes so an onion bag would have even bigger holes.

I'm glad I have so many of you thinking about this as we're bound to come up with the answer sooner or later.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Never tried this but what about pantyhose?


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

nixmkt said:


> Never tried this but what about pantyhose?


They might work. My wife is out of town right now so it might be the time to try it.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

Star1pup said:


> They might work. My wife is out of town right now so it might be the time to try it.


*seriouslook* ....think you can take her?


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

zap said:


> *seriouslook* ....think you can take her?


As the man said, "I took a swing at my wife once. As she helped me up she said 'never lead with your right, honey'"


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

Star1pup said:


> As the man said, "I took a swing at my wife once. As she helped me up she said 'never lead with your right, honey'"


lmao,good for her!!!


----------

